# Porto 2002 Cidade Tecnológica

## sena

Boas...

Isto é só para saber quem é que está a pensar em ir ao Porto no fim-de-semana de 29/30 de Novembro, ao evento "Cidade Tecnológica"...

E era também para saber como é que vão as negociações para termos lá uma barraquita do Gentoo..   :Very Happy: 

Cumps, sena.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## darktux

Quando é k formamos uma empresa para andar a instalar e dar apoio de gentoo às empresas em Portugal?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## meetra

cidade tecnologica? tou lah batidinhido   :Cool: 

----------

## humpback

Eu falei com o pessoal da organização e eles ja me deram garantias de condições para estarmos na LIP (Linux Install Party) a instalar Gentoo ao pessoal.

Quem se quiser juntar que diga aqui ou que fale comigo ou com o bug-- no irc ou ICQ.

Como não sabemos bem com o que contar eu vou levar o meu laptop e vou la configurar um servidor de rsync para podermos fazer emerge sync nas maquinas do pessoal durante a instalação, alem do servidor de rsync tambem posso levar algumas centenas de megas de distfiles.

Live CD modificado:

Estou a trabalhar num livecd modificado que tenha um stage1 e as distfiles  para ter um sistema minimo (neste momento com o system, X, kdebase, mozilla, apache, mod_php e mysql ja vai em 390 megas de distfiles). Ainda me falta descobrir como juntar isto ao iso sem lhe rementar o facto de ser bootable. Se alguem souber dar uma ajuda que diga.

Se alguem se lembrar de algo para adicionar que diga. Se der para fazer isto com o Livecd UT2003 demo vai nesse, caso seja demasiado grande vai no outro.

Este CD será vendido por 1 ou 1.5. O lucro disto será a dividir por todos os que la estiverem a ajudar para ajudar a cobrir os custos da viagem.

Material que alguem vai ter de fornecer (estamos abertos a ofertas):

1-No minimo um Hub de 10MBits com 8 portas e cabos de rede (eu levo o meu cabo)

2-Maquina com gravador de CD's para o caso de serem necessarios mais CD's

NOVAS INFORMAÇÕES 12:07|20/11

Aqui fica extracto do que o Professor Jaime Villate me enviou:

 *Quote:*   

> As tendas podem ser montadas dentro do próprio pavilhão Rosa Mota. Não deverá
> 
> ser muito frio, mas convém trazer cobertores. A CMP vai emprestar tendas e
> 
> sácos-camas, mas se poderem trazer o vosso próprio equipamento melhor, pois
> ...

 

Quanto ao gravador de CD's pelo que ele falou ele conta de la terem bastantes maquinas com gravadores de CD's  por isso vamos estar bem mesmo que ninguem consiga levar maquina com CDR.

Eu tinha a ideia que seria já este FDS mas afinal é so no seguinte (29 e 30).

http://porto2002.cidadetecnologica.org/local.html

----------

## sena

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Como não sabemos bem com o que contar eu vou levar o meu laptop e vou la configurar um servidor de rsync para podermos fazer emerge sync nas maquinas do pessoal durante a instalação, alem do servidor de rsync tambem posso levar algumas centenas de megas de distfiles.

 

Eu também vou levar uma máquina... Sempre são mais uns GiBs de disco...  :Smile: 

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Ainda me falta descobrir como juntar isto ao iso sem lhe rementar o facto de ser bootable. Se alguem souber dar uma ajuda que diga.

 

Podes ver o CD-Writing HOWTO (http://ldp.smux.net/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.11), que tem uma secção sobre como criar CDs bootable.

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Material que alguem vai ter de fornecer (estamos abertos a ofertas):
> 
> (...)
> 
> 2-Maquina com gravador de CD's para o caso de serem necessarios mais CD's.

 

A máquina de que falei em cima tem gravador de CDs... Por aqui está safo...  :Smile: 

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Eu tinha a ideia que seria já este FDS mas afinal é so no seguinte (29 e 30).

 

Eu também andei uns dias enganado...  :Smile: 

Cumps, sena...

----------

## humpback

O LiveCD ta pronto !

Talvez daqui a uma semana antes de ir arrisque uma nova versao do CD, senão depois se vê  :Smile: 

O Bug ofereceu um hub de 10Mbits. Não é state of the Art but it works.

Bem se tu levas uma maquina o bug-- escusa de levar a placa pcmcia, eu tinha tido a ideia de colocar uma maquina do grupo a servir de FW/GW (precisas de alguma placa de rede extra sena?) .

E disco? Eu no laptop não tenho espaço, mas não me custa nada levar um disco com uma copia das distfiles todas  :Smile:  .

----------

## humpback

Hmm em vez de um Hub de 10 megabits parece que o Bug-- domina um switch de 8 portas 10/100  :Smile: 

----------

## sena

 *humpback wrote:*   

> (precisas de alguma placa de rede extra sena?) .

 

Sim, uma...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *humpback wrote:*   

> E disco? Eu no laptop não tenho espaço, mas não me custa nada levar um disco com uma copia das distfiles todas  .

 

Eu tenho por volta de 13 GiB de espaço livre... Não é muito, mas já dá para umas coisitas...   :Smile: 

Ainda tenho espaço para mais um disco IDE (ou dois, se tirar o gravador de CDs).

BTW, em principio não vou levar monitor, por isso dava jeito alguém com um cliente de ssh...  :Smile: 

Cumps, sena.

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu não posso ir.. buaaaa... Bem, se precisarem de material digam, posso tentar emprestar algum do meu caso haja necessidade.

Divirtam-se =)

----------

## meetra

eu sou do porto, newbie no gentoo... mas tb gostava de participar na instalation party do gentoo

se precisarem dum switching hub 10/100 de 8 portas... eu tenho e posso levar.

se precisarem de mais alguma koisa, avisem

meetra@netcabo.pt

uin: 11379047

----------

## humpback

Material.

parece que estamos com tudo controlado...

Eu levo o laptop. O Bug-- leva uma maquina e um switch de 8 portas. O sena leva uma maquina e eu ainda levo para o sena uma placa de rede (tenho ali duas não testadas, por isso vai uma 3com 3C905B e uma Intel Etherexpress Pro 100). Eu ainda vou fazer na 5 feira um mirror das distfiles e das stages pre compiladas para meter depois o disco na maquina do sena. 

Meetra: Obrigado pela oferta mas parece que não vai ser necessário.

----------

## humpback

BURRO!!!!!!!!!!!

Isto é para iniciar na sexta feira e depois sabado durante o dia...

Já estive a ver a minha agenda e consegui mudar umas cenas e por isso vou lá estar na sexta mesmo. Quem daqui pode estar na sexta?

----------

## meetra

em principio... tou lah os dois dias

----------

## humpback

meetra: Afinal parece que vamos aceitar o switch de 10/100  :Smile:  Obrigao pela oferta

Mesmo que depois não seja necessário não há problema pois como és do porto não custa muito  :Smile: 

----------

## meetra

 *humpback wrote:*   

> meetra: Afinal parece que vamos aceitar o switch de 10/100  Obrigao pela oferta 

 

lol

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Mesmo que depois não seja necessário não há problema pois como és do porto não custa muito 

 

nop, eh levezinho... eu vou kom amigos meus, por isso depois veh-se

se depois kizeres kombinar kk koisa, uin -> 11379047

----------

## pilla

Eu tambem sou de Porto.... Porto Alegre,  antigo Porto dos Casais onde os açorianos chegaram no Rio Grande do Sul.

Boa sorte para os instaladores! Voces vao ter um mirror local para os pacotes do gentoo?

----------

## humpback

O evento foi no fds passado. E sim, nos levamos um mirror de gentoo para lá....

A parte da LIp nao foi das melhores pois apareceu pouca gente... 

Mas eu e o slug sempre conseguimos uns prémios nos concursos de segurança...

----------

